# Drivers window jamming up



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like someone was overzealous after an ice storm and forced the window open. One of the plastic clips holding the window may have broken.

Not sure if this will help, but this is what I could find.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like this guys take as well.


----------

